# The joy/addiction of clicking "new posts" link



## Sandy (Sep 26, 2015)

Now that I am retired, I find myself clicking the "new posts" link on a daily basis.  I just recently discovered this shortcut to reading through the TUG posts. I previously went through them one-by-one.

Oh what a joy! I am truly addicted to this site, and find it relaxing to read through the various posts and comment/add when I can.  New posts takes me directly to the recent posts since my last visit. I wonder how I survived without it! 

I am a daily junkie to TUG..... So relaxing... But only because I now have some time on my hands.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2015)

That's what I do, too.

For those not familiar, you can find the link at the top of the page > blue bar > NEW POSTS.

It's really handy, because it only shows the new posts, so it's a time saver.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 26, 2015)

Darn, my secret is out now.


----------



## Kburns3761 (Sep 26, 2015)

This is my first time posting but I've been addicted to the "New Posts" link for a while now.  Joined TUG a few months ago when I received an offer to go to a presentation.  It's in November.  More to come on that.


----------



## Lydlady (Sep 26, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Now that I am retired, I find myself clicking the "new posts" link on a daily basis.  I just recently discovered this shortcut to reading through the TUG posts. I previously went through them one-by-one.
> 
> Oh what a joy! I am truly addicted to this site, and find it relaxing to read through the various posts and comment/add when I can.  New posts takes me directly to the recent posts since my last visit. I wonder how I survived without it!
> 
> I am a daily junkie to TUG..... So relaxing... But only because I now have some time on my hands.



On a daily basis? Some days are two or three times a day...as long as the boss isn't around.


----------



## happymum (Sep 26, 2015)

I also use the "new posts" link, and visit daily. However "relaxing" is not the term that comes to mind. Usually I end up all excited about some new travel destination or possible timeshare purchase!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 26, 2015)

Kburns3761 said:


> This is my first time posting but I've been addicted to the "New Posts" link for a while now.  Joined TUG a few months ago when I received an offer to go to a presentation.  It's in November.  More to come on that.



Maybe you'll have 1000 posts within a year or two here....

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 26, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Now that I am retired, I find myself clicking the "new posts" link on a daily basis.  I just recently discovered this shortcut to reading through the TUG posts. I previously went through them one-by-one.
> 
> Oh what a joy! I am truly addicted to this site, and find it relaxing to read through the various posts and comment/add when I can.  New posts takes me directly to the recent posts since my last visit. I wonder how I survived without it!
> 
> I am a daily junkie to TUG..... So relaxing... But only because I now have some time on my hands.



Up until a few years ago, I read all of the threads to get a 'feel' for the subject matter.

Within the last two years or so, I go to 'new posts', and read what people have said RECENTLY.   Then, if I need to, I go back through threads to see what I may have missed---or can't remember   

Pat


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2015)

If you haven't tried it....

Tapatalk is an application for Itunes, Windows, Android that allows you to 'browse' your forum from several windows:

timeline
subscribed
posted
trending

etc...

Very, Very addicting.  Only for 'hard-core' users


----------



## ronparise (Sep 26, 2015)

I dont understand "once a day"

most of my day is on the computer and tug is always open in the background


----------



## Sandy (Sep 26, 2015)

You all are right, it is definitely more than once a day. Several times, really. I was hesitant to admit this  but I realize that there many others with the same addiction. 

*Relaxing*, as I am a vicarious traveler. *Exciting*, as I have learned about new timeshare to consider for purchase. Over the years, I got my best purchases from "deals" revealed here on TUG - South African power traders; points through Australian ownership; RCI points joint account with weeks, etc.


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 26, 2015)

The "new posts" function on TUG is quite nice because the traffic here is not too fast to make it crazy but it's not too slow to make it boring.


----------



## jimmy44 (Sep 27, 2015)

why did you let the cat out of the bag? lol


----------



## Sandy (Sep 28, 2015)

Hope all enjoy my "new found" discovery!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sandy said:


> You all are right, it is definitely more than once a day. Several times, really. I was hesitant to admit this  but I realize that there many others with the same addiction.
> 
> *Relaxing*, as I am a vicarious traveler. *Exciting*, as I have learned about new timeshare to consider for purchase. Over the years, I got my best purchases from "deals" revealed here on TUG - South African power traders; points through Australian ownership; RCI points joint account with weeks, etc.



When you are retire reading TUG's is like reading a good book with a cup of coffee & a good do-nut.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 28, 2015)

Kburns3761 said:


> This is my first time posting but I've been addicted to the "New Posts" link for a while now.  Joined TUG a few months ago when I received an offer to go to a presentation.  It's in November.  More to come on that.



Welcome! Hope to see you hang around...



pedro47 said:


> When you are retire reading TUG's is like reading a good book with a cup of coffee & a good do-nut.



Absolutely! I can totally imagine myself doing that when I retire...


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 28, 2015)

I find New Messages to be a bit overwhelming as we receive SO many posts.

If you only follow a handful of forums here, I've found the best way (for me) is to SUBSCRIBE to those forums (when viewing the forum it is in the Forum Tools menu) with the "no email notification" option.  

I use the UserCP page ( http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/usercp.php ) as my entry point to the forums.  It lists those subscribed forums and shows me which ones have new messages.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2015)

who'd ever have thought so many folks would get such a kick out of reading about timeshares =)

(new posts is a daily click for me as well!)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 28, 2015)

There is a feature that allows you to filter which forums show up when you click on new posts.  So if you are not interested in timesharing in south africa or would like to avoid new posts about Marriott, those forums will be excluded when you click on New Posts.


----------



## travs2 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ahhhhhh...tug and a cup of coffee. . Goes together like a beach and a good book!  Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Elli (Sep 29, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> There is a feature that allows you to filter which forums show up when you click on new posts.  So if you are not interested in timesharing in south africa or would like to avoid new posts about Marriott, those forums will be excluded when you click on New Posts.


When in New Posts, how do you activate the filter, or where do you find the filter?  Thanks.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 29, 2015)

Lydlady said:


> On a daily basis? Some days are two or three times a day...as long as the boss isn't around.



I TOTALLY AGREE with that.... atleast a couple times a day checking out the new posts tab.....


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 29, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> There is a feature that allows you to filter which forums show up when you click on new posts.  So if you are not interested in timesharing in south africa or would like to avoid new posts about Marriott, those forums will be excluded when you click on New Posts.



My reply in a previous thread on this subject:





> That capability was added by an installed hack to our vBulletin software called "Opt-Out".  You could choose which forums to include in New Posts via a new control in your user profile (accessed via the UserCP link in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page).  Unfortunately, that hack has not been updated in several years and no longer works with our current vBulletin version.
> 
> For me, all my old forum choices are still honored (at least I think they are, I haven't actually checked this in a while), but there is no way to change or edit them because the control is no longer displayed in my profile.
> 
> In fact, the last posts in the thread for this hack on vbulletin.org were mine from two years ago asking for help on this.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 29, 2015)

I check out the New Posts a few times a day. And when I get the audio alert on my ipad for a new Sightings post, I drop everything I'm doing and check out my ipad to see what it is. Love the TUG family, even when we disagree you folks are highly entertaining.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 29, 2015)

I usually click "new posts" several times a day too!  I learn so much and get some cheap entertainment reading about people's trips and timeshare experiences.   And the lounge always has something worth checking out!


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes , this BB is one of the most useful and friendly and the New Posts makes it easy to catch up with everyone .


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 30, 2015)

*Even while on vacation...*

I'm sitting at the dining table at Aruba Surf Club -- enjoying my morning coffee, reading TUG new posts -- and glancing up every now and then to enjoy the view. I feel blessed to be in Lighthouse Tower Room 1616 with view of the water activities -- especially those wind surfers which are flying high this morning.


----------

